# Pumpkin pie, refrigerate or no?



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Ive always put mine in the refrigerator, because of the eggs, etc in it....yet I see pumpkin pies out in the baked goods aisles in grocery stores? 

Do I need to refrigerate mine or no? I have very limited space in the fridge and if I dont have to, it would be great.


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

Yes, it should be refrigerated (it's considered a custard)

Do you have a screened in porch or even a container you could put it in to keep it safe out on a regular porch? Just another idea to keep more space in your fridge. I have a deck & will be keeping leftovers out there (if it stays cold enough!)


----------



## MarleneS (Aug 21, 2003)

As you pointed out, the already baked ones are not refrigrated in grocery stores. Since the eggs are cooked that shouldn't be a problem. I suppose if you think of it as a custard pie and you like your custard cold that would make a difference. I'll make mine the day before, leave it out and serve it at room temperature, then refrigrate the left overs if their are any 

Hugs
marlene


----------



## Chas in Me (Jun 19, 2004)

They taste better at room temp.


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

I leave mine out but if we don't eat it quick enough it gets MOLDY! Not dangerous to eat but that yummy stuff will grow plenty of yucky stuff after 2-3 days.


----------



## peacebaker (Dec 30, 2005)

I suspect the pies at the store were made with some kind of shelf-life enhancing products--like a "custard" mix with pastuerized eggs etc. to make them safe to keep out. I saw some at room temperature at the grocery store on Sunday and wondered about people eating them almost a week later! Blech. Even if they're safe I wonder how they'd taste if they were manufactured to last that long!

If it's baked properly I think yours would be okay for a while out at room temperature (say, if you made it that morning), but I'd chill it if you're making it the day before. I made my pie last night since we're driving out tonight to family--and I'm keeping it in the refrigerator/cooler since we won't eat it for another day. 

I do the outdoors/porch thing too, but we're supposed to have weather in the 50s this week!


----------



## ebook (Sep 19, 2006)

Chas in Me said:


> They taste better at room temp.


Hmmmm.... I have to whole-heartedly disagree with that statement. They taste much better after they have been in the fridge!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Store bought are chemically enhanced.

I say refrigerate.

Just my dos pesos.


----------



## MorrisonCorner (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm on the "fridge" side of taste.. but there are still eggs and dairy in there, so the pie should be refrigerated after "use" as it were. A few hours isn't going to hurt you, I wouldn't imagine, but I wouldn't leave leftovers out overnight.


----------



## omnicat (Nov 29, 2005)

We usually leave our pie out for the 2-3 days it takes us to polish it off. More than 3 days, and I toss it. (a rare event)

I prefer them room-temperature. Then again, I only bake pies when it's cold out - and our house is not the toastiest. I certainly wouldn't leave a pie out in the heat of summer.

They've all looked and tasted fine so far, and there have been lots. However, maybe I'm part 'possum, and can handle questionable food? lol


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I grew up with pumpkin pies on the counter, but I refrigerate them now. I'm baking today, and I'll put them in the truck in the driveway to refrigerate them and save room in the house fridge. It's in the 40's here, so it'll be cold enough, and it will keep them safe from the dog and the free range chicken, lol. After tomorrow, I doubt there will be much in the way of leftovers to worry about.


----------



## Hip_Shot_Hanna (Apr 2, 2005)

MarleneS said:


> As you pointed out, the already baked ones are not refrigrated in grocery stores. Since the eggs are cooked that shouldn't be a problem. I suppose if you think of it as a custard pie and you like your custard cold that would make a difference. I'll make mine the day before, leave it out and serve it at room temperature, then refrigrate the left overs if their are any
> 
> Hugs
> marlene


I do the same. I bake it the day before I serve it, and leave it at room temp. overnight. But once I"ve served it, I put it in the fridge. If I don't and by some miracle any is left over, it molds by the third day. Must be good stuff - it don't keep~!


----------



## Becca65 (Jul 13, 2005)

I've always wondered this, my mom never put them in the fridge but then again they were eaten pretty fast. but last year i noticed mold after a few days.. sooo i think the fridge they will go..


----------



## via media (Jun 3, 2005)

I err on the side of caution and refrigerate. I do what I can to help protect the older ones, the younger ones and those with weakened immune systems.

An added perk is the chance no one will notice that last piece of pie I "accidentally" put in the back corner of the vegetable drawer  

/VM


----------



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

This is an interesting subject that I would gladly chime in on! As it happens, when we go up to the farm each Thanksgiving, my MIL makes the pumpkin pies. Ever since we've been married (and I'm sure before that), she leaves those pies sitting out! I'm sorry, but it just gets to me. IMO they should be put in the fridge too - it kinda grosses me out - and I love pumpkin pie! I'll eat one piece the day she bakes them and then thats it. Something about seeing them laying out like that - yuck. :nono:


----------

